# Babyfur rp?



## CuddlyPawz (Feb 18, 2017)

Hi, I'm new to this, but I was wondering if anyone out was interested in a babyfur rp, not actual babies, but adult babies. I was also thinking along the lines of my character being mentally regressed....


----------



## SorenLover123 (Mar 15, 2017)

Id do a normal babyfur RP...


----------



## Madoneverything (Jul 18, 2017)

SorenLover123 said:


> Id do a normal babyfur RP...


I can do a normal one with you.


----------

